# Weekly competition 2011-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F' R U2 F' U' R' F
*2. *R F R F2 U' F R2 U' R U'
*3. *R' U' R2 U R' F R' U R2 U'
*4. *F' R' U2 F R F U'
*5. *R' F' U' R U F' U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' U' L B2 R2 F2 L R2 B2 F' L2 R' F L' R' D B' R'
*2. *R2 D2 F U' R' B F2 U F' L' F2 R' D2 B F' L2
*3. *D' L' U2 F' D' F2 U L' B U' L2 F2 L2 D' L F2 D U'
*4. *R2 U R B2 L' F2 U' L' D F2 L2 D L2 D F' R2 D B2
*5. *F' L2 F2 D L2 D L' U L2 R2 D' U L2 R2 U L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 F U' Fw' R2 D Uw2 L2 B2 F D' Uw U2 Fw' D' L' Rw' Fw2 D R' Uw2 L' B Fw F D' Fw Uw' Fw' U R2 Uw Rw2 F D2 Uw Rw2 D L U'
*2. *U Fw' D2 Uw' L' Uw R' F' D2 B' Fw' Rw' D2 R F2 L2 Uw2 L2 D R B' Fw F' Rw2 R2 U Fw F Uw F Rw2 D F' L' D B2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U'
*3. *Fw2 L2 B2 Uw Fw F R' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw R2 U2 B Fw' Rw' F2 R' B' Fw L2 Rw' R' D' R' B F2 U' F' R Fw' L2 D' Fw Uw2 L' B F2 Rw2 R'
*4. *B' F' U2 R' Uw' B' F' U2 L2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 L F2 L' R Uw B Fw U Rw' D2 L' R' B' Fw Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 D' Fw' Rw' Uw F D2 Uw2
*5. *F' Uw2 B2 R Uw B2 Fw' F U2 L' B' D' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw R2 Fw2 L Rw2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' F Rw Fw' L' B' Rw2 U' L' Rw2 B2 Fw' R' F R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw R' Fw D' Lw' Dw U L' U Rw B' Fw2 L D' Dw Bw2 Uw Bw' L' Rw Uw2 U' Rw' B Rw Fw2 F2 Dw2 U B' Fw' Dw Uw F' Dw Rw D2 Uw F2 Uw Rw U2 Fw2 F2 U' Bw' D' L' Fw Dw' Bw' U' F' Uw2 Bw2
*2. *L2 Bw2 Uw B2 F2 R2 D' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 D' L Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw Dw' B2 F L2 Dw2 U Bw' Rw2 B F Uw2 F2 U2 Bw2 Dw U Bw' D Lw2 D' B Bw' Lw D R Fw2 U R Bw Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 Dw' Bw U2 B Fw2 U2 Fw' L' U' Fw L'
*3. *Bw2 D' Dw L2 R' B2 Dw2 Uw' U' Lw F' L' Lw2 B F2 U2 Lw2 Uw' L D Dw' R2 Uw Fw U Bw Dw U' L B2 L' Rw2 D2 Dw2 U Bw2 L B' Bw F R Dw2 L' R B2 Lw Rw2 Dw L Dw2 L' B L' R2 F2 U Fw2 Lw Fw2 R
*4. *L2 U F2 D' U2 L Dw' Uw' Rw R' Bw' Fw R2 U' Bw' Fw' U2 Fw2 R D L Lw Bw F L' Uw' F2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw' Bw D Dw2 U2 F' D Dw U Rw' D Dw2 L' Lw' Uw' B2 Lw B F2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U' Fw Dw2
*5. *Lw2 D B Bw2 Dw2 B' Bw' Fw F2 R Fw2 L Lw Rw Bw Lw2 F Dw R B' Fw2 Uw L Uw2 Bw L2 Rw' Dw Bw2 U R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw L F' R D U' Fw Lw' Uw Bw Fw2 F Lw' Dw' Fw D2 Lw2 U' Lw2 B Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 F' Lw R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2F' 3U2 F 2D R2 D2 2U 3R' 2D2 3R 3F2 2L2 U' 2B 2F2 D 2F' R 3F 2R' 2D 2F U R 3U 2R' 2B' U' 2L 2R R' F2 3U2 L2 2B' 2D' 2B2 F2 L2 3R' 2D' 2U 2F D2 2B2 2L' 2D 3R 2D F2 3R' R' B2 D2 U 2F2 R' U 2L2 R' 2F D L' 2R' 3U' L' 2R 2D 3U F 3R2 2U2 R 3F2 U' F 3R 3F R'
*2. *2L2 3R' 2U 2R2 2B D' 3U 2L2 3R' 2D2 3F' 3R2 R' 2U 2F F 3U 2B D B2 L2 U 2B' D' 2D' 2B L' 3R2 2B2 2F F2 R2 2D' B2 3F' D' F2 D2 2F 2L' 2D2 3U2 2F 3R2 2F2 2D' 2B 2L' 3R' 2R' R 3F 2F' 2R D 3U' L2 2B2 D2 2U2 U' F' 3U' 2U U' F 3U B2 U' 3R 3U' 2U 2L2 3F 2F2 2D L 2L' D 2U'
*3. *2U' U' R2 3U 3R' 2B F' R2 D 3F' U 2F' 3U' 2F F' L2 F' 2R2 F L' U 2B' 2F' 2D R' B 3F2 2F' 2L2 2B' 2L 3R2 2D2 L' 2U L' 2D' 2B 2D' 2F2 3U 2F' F U' R' 2U B' 2L2 3R' R' 3F2 2U2 2F L 2R 3F' F' 2L' 2B D 2D2 R2 D 2R' 3U R 2F 3R2 R2 D' 3F' F L' 2L 2F' 2D' 2R2 R B' 3F'
*4. *3U' 3R' 3F' U L' D 2L' B' 2B L' B' L R B' 2F L 2F' U2 F2 R' 3U U2 R' F2 3R' 2R' R' 2B' 2L' 2U' F' 3U B U 3R F 2L D' 2R R' 2B 2U R2 2D2 L' 2R' 3F2 3R' 3F2 2D L' F U' 2B 3F 2D U2 3R' B' 2U' L' B' 2L R 2B R' U' 2F' F' R B2 2R2 3F2 2L 2B' 3U 2U B D 3F
*5. *B2 2D2 3U' 2U 2B2 R 3U' U 3R2 R' B' R 2U2 L' 2L' 3R' D' 3U2 F 2L' B2 3R2 U 2L2 B' R' U2 2B 2D F2 2U 2B2 2U2 3F2 U F' 2D' 3U2 B' F' L2 D' 3U' 2U2 F' L' 2B2 F U 3R2 2D2 3R2 R D 2L 3R' B 2F2 F L' D' 2B2 3U L 3R R B 2R D2 2B2 2F2 R' U 2L' D2 2U2 R' 2U' 2B 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3B2 F2 L2 3L2 2R' 2B 2F' 2U' 3R' 2F2 3L B2 2U 2R2 3U 3L 3D' L B2 3F 2L' R B L2 3U2 R' D2 2R 2F2 2D L' 3L' 3R2 2F 3U2 2U2 2L' R2 2D2 2U L2 3F 2L' 2D' 3D' 3L' 3B' D2 3U' 2R' U' B' 3F2 L2 2B 3F2 U2 L 2B' 2L 2D2 3D2 2R U2 F' 3L2 2U' 2F' 3R R2 U2 F2 2D2 2L' 2D U2 3L' 3R2 D' 2R2 3D' 2F2 3D 2F 2D 3D2 L2 2U2 B 3F' 2D 2F 3R2 D2 2R2 3D' 3L2 R2 D2
*2. *R 3F2 3D U L D' 2D' L 3R' 2U2 3R 2R' R B 3U2 U' L2 2F 2D2 3D' 2L 3L2 2B2 D' 2L' 2R 2F' 2D 3B D' 3D 2B' L2 B 2U2 U2 3L2 2B2 3B2 L2 3R2 3D' F 3R2 2B2 2U2 B2 2D2 3R2 R 2U' 3F2 2F' 3R2 D2 U 2L' R D 2U' 3R2 B2 3F L2 3R2 R2 2U' B2 L2 B' 3F L 2L 3L' 3R2 R 2B L 3B' 2L' 3R 3F2 2F' R 2B2 3B2 2R' F L 3R 2R 3D U' 3F' 2L2 D' 2R 2B D' 3U'
*3. *B' 2U2 F 3R' 2F 2U 2L2 D2 2D' B' 3D' 2U' B2 L2 3L' 3D2 2U U B' 2B2 F2 3D' L 3R2 2F2 2U2 2R2 B 2B L2 2D' 3D 3U B 2U 2L' 3U2 F 3U 2F' 2R 2D L' 2B 3F2 2L' 2D 2U 3B2 2U 3F L 2L2 R D' 3D2 2U2 3F2 3U2 2F 2D' 3R' F2 3U' 2B2 3F2 2D R2 B2 3F 2F 2L' 3U 3R2 3D2 3U' 2U R' B2 2B2 3B 2L' 3B 2F 3D' R 2D' 2U' 3F2 F 2D2 L 2L' 3R2 R 2F' D 2D' F2 L2
*4. *2B2 3L 3B' R 2D 3U 2F2 3L 2R2 R2 2U U F' L' 2R' 3B' 3F2 L' 2U' 3R2 B2 2F2 2D2 3R2 D2 2L 3L B 2B' 2D2 3L' D' 2F F' 2R' 2B 3U2 2L' 3B' 2F 3U U' 3F' D2 2U' U 2B 3F 2F2 2L2 U2 R' 2D2 2F 2D2 3L' 3R2 B2 D' 2B2 F2 3D2 B' 2F' 3L2 2R B2 D 3D 3U2 2U2 U' B2 2U' U2 2F 3D2 B 2U' 3R2 2R2 3D2 3R' D 3D' 3U L2 B 3B 2L 2U2 3B2 3U' 2U' 2R2 3D 3L B 2D 3U'
*5. *L' B 2D' U 2L' R2 2F U' 2L2 D 3D' 3U 2U' B' D' 3D2 2U 2B2 3L2 U 3L B2 F2 L' 2L' R' 2F2 2L2 2D R 2F 3D2 2U' 2L 3L 2U' L2 2L2 2B2 F L' 2L2 2F' L2 2L' R B' 2U2 R 2F' 2L 3B' 2F2 3U' F2 L' F U 2R 2U2 2B' 3R2 3B2 3R' 2R' B' 2F U' 2B 3U 2B2 3F' 3U2 3L2 2U2 L 3D 2B' 3B2 F2 3D' B 2L' 3F R2 3U 2F 3L 3R 2R' 2B L2 3R R' D2 2B2 3U U B U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U R2 F2 R' U' R'
*2. *F R2 F' R' U2 F2 R F U'
*3. *U F' R' F2 U' R' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' D L2 U' R' B D' L F2 R' F' L2 B' F' L2 U B'
*2. *L' F D B' L2 U' B D' U B' D2 U L' U2 R U2 R' U2
*3. *L2 D F' D2 F' D' U2 F L' F U2 F' R' B' L' B F D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 L2 F2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L' D' U' Rw Uw2 L' Rw' D' F2 D Fw' F' L U2 L' U R2 B F2 L Fw2 D L2 U B2 F Rw' B2 D' Uw L2 Uw' B
*2. *D' U R2 Fw Rw' U' R2 B' Uw L' Uw2 L' D R' F' Rw' U2 B' R' D' Uw L Rw2 R' Fw L' Uw2 R D' R2 U2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw' L2 B2 F2
*3. *F Rw2 D L2 Rw2 F2 R' Uw Rw2 U Rw' B Fw L' R2 U' R' Fw' F' L R2 D U2 B F2 L Uw B' Fw2 D Rw' B2 Fw F' U2 F2 D' U2 Rw2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw' R2 U Rw2 R Dw2 Uw R B Bw2 L Rw2 R2 F' L2 R' D2 U' F' Dw2 Lw2 F' D Dw Uw Lw Dw R B' F Dw Bw R2 F' Lw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw D2 L Dw' Lw' Uw' U B' Fw' Lw' B2 F2 L F2
*2. *Lw B2 Bw2 R' Bw Lw F R' Bw2 F2 R' F' U' Rw2 R' Bw' U2 B F' D2 U L' R B' Dw' L' R' B' Uw2 U Lw2 R U' Fw' L2 Rw U2 Rw D' L2 R' Fw D L2 Lw' U2 B' D' Uw B D' Dw2 F' Lw' Uw2 Bw Dw' U F Uw2
*3. *U2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw' L Uw F2 Lw R2 D' Uw' U Rw2 D L D Dw2 Uw' Bw D' Lw U F' Uw' F R2 F' L2 Bw Fw2 F L Bw' D R D' Lw2 Bw F R B Dw' U B F2 Dw2 R U2 Bw U2 Bw' F' Rw Bw2 R F' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L R 2U2 L' 2L 2B' 3R F2 2L' 3R 2F F2 R' B' F D2 2R 3F2 2D' B 3F 2F 3R R F2 D2 2D L B D 3U' 2R2 2F2 L' 2L2 3R2 3U 2R2 B2 3R' B 3F' 2F' 2U' 2B' 2R' F2 2R' R' 3F2 F2 L' 3R' 2R R' 2B 2F2 2L2 3F' F2 L' 2D2 2U2 B' 2L 3R 3F2 L 2U' 2R2 B2 2R' F' 2U2 2B 2D' U2 3F 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' 3L 3F2 U2 2R 3U B' 3F2 3D' 2L' 3L 3R' 2F2 2R 2F 3L U' 2L' U2 B 2B' 3R' 2F' 2D2 3D' 2B 3U R2 2B2 3F 2D' B 2L 3L' 2R2 U2 2R' B2 F' 2D 3F2 2F 2L2 3U2 3L' 3R 3U' 2L 3D' 3U' 3R2 D 2U2 2B2 3L' R' D' 3D2 2L' 3R' 2D 3U2 U' L R B 2B2 3B2 L' 3R2 B 2B' 2F F 3D2 2L' 3R 3D2 U R D R2 2B 3F2 F' 3U' B2 2R2 3D' 3U2 2L' 3L2 3F' D2 2D2 2B L R' 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U B' F D' B2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' B' F L' B2 F U'
*2. *L2 F D B R U F2 D' F' U2 R U R2 D L R' D F2
*3. *F2 D R2 F2 U2 L U2 B D2 R B2 D' F U B F2 D R2
*4. *R' B2 D' L' B L R2 B' U L2 D' B' R U2 B' R D U2
*5. *B2 U R D2 R D U2 B2 U L B2 R U' B' D' R D2 F' U'
*6. *F2 L R2 B2 R2 U L' D L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L' D' F' U2
*7. *R' U L2 R F2 D F' L2 U' B' R F2 L' F' U B' F'
*8. *R' F2 D2 R' U R2 B D' L2 B R D B U' B' D' B2 U
*9. *D2 B U' L2 U L' D' R' D2 L2 D2 F U' F L2 U' L U
*10. *B' U2 L' B L' D' U2 L' R U L' F D' U2 L2 D R U2
*11. *R U R D R D2 R2 B U2 L' F2 R' U' B2 U B2 R2 F
*12. *R D' F U' L F2 L2 F' L R2 B' D' L' F2 D2 L' D' U2
*13. *L R2 D' L' U R U2 L U L D' R2 U2 F' D2 L D'
*14. *D' L2 U' R F' R' B L R' F D L D L F R' U F
*15. *D' B2 L F U2 B R' F2 D' U F L' R' D' B2 L2 R2
*16. *F L2 D L F' U' F D2 R' D R F' L' R' D' B L' D U'
*17. *D' B L2 B D' B' L R' D U R' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U2
*18. *B R2 U' R F' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' L R2 D L F2 R U'
*19. *L U2 F' L2 D R U' F U F D L D2 B' D B2 R' F2
*20. *R' B2 L2 R2 B U2 B' R' D L' R2 D2 R2 U B' U' F' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F R2 F2 D2 L' R' U L B' F2 R2 U2 F L U' L U'
*2. *U' B' F R F' R' B2 D' B L2 F D2 L U2 R F L' U2
*3. *B' R' U2 L B2 D L' U' B L U R' U' L U' B2 D'
*4. *B D' F L B' D' B D R2 U B F' L B D2 B U
*5. *B F2 U2 B R2 D' F' R' U' F2 D' B' D2 U2 L' D' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' U R F2 U2 R2 U' B F R U L B' F U F2 R' U'
*2. *U F2 D U' L' D2 B R' B' L U R U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U'
*3. *U B' U' R' F' D' L' R F' D B2 L' B2 R' F U B' U
*4. *L B F' L' U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' D U' B' R' F'
*5. *R2 B2 D' U2 R' B' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 U2 F L' D2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R U' L D F' L R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' B2 U' B U2 R' U'
*2. *D B R' D' R' D' F2 D2 U F L B2 F U B' R2 U2 L
*3. *U2 L2 B U' B F D B' F' L U2 F R2 B' D F U2
*4. *L' D' L D' R' F D B U' F' R' B D' F' R2 D' L2 U2
*5. *L B2 R' B R2 B L R F' D B' D' L2 U' L B' D' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' F R2 B F' R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U L2 D' U2 B' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' U2 F' R' U' F2 U2
*3. *L B' L2 B2 L R' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 R' U B' D U F2 U
*4. *D2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 U' L R Fw L D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' L' D' R B2 Uw Fw U L Uw2 F' L' D' Uw2 R' Fw2 F' Rw2 F' Uw B' Fw2 F' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U R2 F R' U' R2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 U' F U2 L2 F' U' F2 L F2 R U' B' D' U R2 F
*4. *D Uw2 B Uw' B Fw R' D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw' U' B2 Rw2 D Uw2 L D' L' R B' F2 R B2 F' U B D B' Fw2 Uw L2 B' Fw2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2
*5. *Dw' U R2 Dw2 R2 B' U2 L' D' L Lw2 Uw' B2 L' Dw U2 Bw Rw Bw' Lw' B' F2 Dw' Fw2 Lw B2 L2 D Uw2 B2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 F' Uw2 F' L2 Lw' Rw B Bw2 Dw2 Lw B2 R D' B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Rw B2 Rw' D2 Dw' B2 D2 Uw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B L U' R L' U R' l r u
*2. *U B' U L B' L' U B' u'
*3. *L R' U L U' B R' L l' u
*4. *U L R U' L R' B U' R' l' r' b u
*5. *L' R' U' R' U L' R'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,6) (0,-3) (3,0) (6,3) (5,2) (3,3) (0,3) (3,1) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-2,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (5,3) (3,1) (-5,0) (4,4) (4,2)
*3. *(-5,-1) (3,6) (6,0) (-5,2) (2,3) (-2,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,2)
*4. *(4,0) (-4,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,5) (-2,2) (4,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (4,2) (2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (-3,4) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (2,4) (-4,2) (2,0) (4,0) (-1,0) (6,3) (0,3) (2,0) (3,1) (0,3) (0,5) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B' F' B' F' L F B R L F' R' L B' R' F L R' F' B F' L B' L B
*2. *L' R' F L R F' B F R' L R F R B' R F R' F L B' L R' B F L'
*3. *L R' B L' B' F' L' R' B F' L' R B F L R L F' R' B' F' R L R B'
*4. *F L B' L R B L B' L F' B' L' R F L' F' R' L' R B R' B' R B L
*5. *L' B F' L' R' F R' F' B F L B' L B F' L F L B L' R' F' B F' R'


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 16, 2011)

3x3 OH: 42.40, 41.36, 37.97, 34.60, 41.93 = 40.42 avg5

Bleh. Wish it was sub40.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 12.76, 11.55, 13.24, 8.78, 11.36=11.89; I should learn Ortega.
*3x3:* 28.12, 25.92, 22.15, 26.93, 26.27=26.37;Yayy ZhanChi!
*4x4:* 3:48.60, 3:45.21, 5:39.32, 3:52.89, 4:19.74=4:00.41; First timed 4x4 solves.
*2-4 Relay:* 6:15.31; First time doing this.
*3x3 OH:*1:25.69, 2:12.81, 1:33.77, 1:33.47, 1:16.97=1:30.98; 30 second improvement!
*MTS:* 13:07.33, 6:16.17, 8:05.05, 11:17.24, 5:39.94=8:32.82; That was hard.
*Pyraminx:* 28.53, 20.31, 24.98, 31.90, 12.46=24.61
*Skewb:* 1:08.25, DNF, 47.56, 46.28, 1:38.09=1:11.30
*FMC:* 72 Moves, First time ever doing this, I hope I wrote the solution down right.


Spoiler



D R2 L' D F2 B' D F L' F' x2 R U2 R' y2 L' U' L R' U R U F' U2 F U' F' U F y U' F' U' F U' F' U F U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 y' F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2011)

*FMC: 28 moves* B L U' F' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 F' L2 B D' B' L2 F' U' F U' F D L' D' F D'


Spoiler



Scramble: L' F R2 B F' R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U L2 D' U2 B' L'
2x2x2: B L *F U' F U' (6)
*Solve lots of stuff*: F D L' D' F D' (12) leaves 2 edges 4 corners.
Insertion for 2E2C at *: U' F' .U F' L2 B D' B' L2 F2 (1 move cancels)
Insertion for L3C at . : B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U (1 move cancels)
12+10+8-1-1=28 moves.
Pretty random solution. I'm sure someone will find something nicer to do after the first 12 moves


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 16, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.71 6.02 10.16 6.24 8.08 = *7.34*
*3x3* - 17.18 19.17 16.66 18.22 23.51 = *19.02* _Comment - Ja perm U Ja perm U Japerm PLL on 5th!_
*4x4* - 1.10.93 1.04.94 1.11.23 1.17.66 1.15.13 = *1.12.76*
*5x5* - 2.06.32 2.09.15 2.08.78 2.05.37 1.58.34 = *2.06.82* _Comment - the sub two capped a really good avg._
*7x7* - 5.48.86 5.13.29 6.25.40 5.51.02 5.26.48 = *5.45.45*_ Comment - this is the perfect example of why the format should be avg5 and not mean3. Although to be fair, it was the PBsingle (I think) that saved this._
*3x3 OH* - 41.67 50.85 32.57 34.98 44.15 = *40.27* _Comment -as consistent as ever._
*Magic* - 1.59 1.50 1.34 1.34 6.11 = *1.48*
*Master Magic* - 2.56 2.55 2.48 2.55 2.83 = *2.55* _Comment - good._
*FMC* - *42*


Spoiler



D B' D F2 D' U2 R' D
L' B L B'
U' R' U' R2
U L' U2 R'
U2 L F U' F' U2 F U F'
y F R U R' U' F' y R U R' U R U2 R'

_Comment - Sometimes 2look OLL pays I guess. Using a proper OLL I got Eperm and a move count of 56._


----------



## Frankie Sell (Jul 16, 2011)

_Frankie Sell_

*Magic* - 7.30 6.48 DNF 6.62 6.74 = *6.89*
*Master Magic* - 7.53 DNF 9.44 10.82 10.78 = *10.35*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2011)

3x3: (10.06), 9.58, 9.55, 9.66, (8.46) = 9.59
OH: (14.95), 15.80, (20.92), 16.42, 17.99 = 16.73
2x2: (4.13), 3.02, 2.97, (2.40), 2.71 = 2.90
4x4: 49.45, 47.31, 51.87, (3:08.18), (42.38) = 49.54
5x5: (1:13.22), 1:35.00, 1:19.06, 1:21.71, (1:37.59) = 1:25.26


----------



## cubernya (Jul 16, 2011)

Magic - 0.81, (0.86), 0.79, 0.83, (0.72) = 0.81

Just about halved my time since last week


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 16, 2011)

2x2: 2.23, 2.51, 1.56, 2.58, 2.25 = 2.33
3x3: 10.05, 8.66, 9.72, 9.47, 10.91 = 9.75
4x4: 47.52, 44.51, 46.15, 54.90, 44.28 = 46.06
5x5: 1:28.47, 1:36.26, 1:29.37, 1:29.79, 1:40.27 = 1:31.81
6x6: 2:41.90, 2:34.36, 2:50.90, 2:36.00, 2:45.05 = 2:40.98
7x7: 4:25.61, 4:31.85, 4:37.95, 4:14.53, 4:31.40 = 4:29.62
2x2 BLD: DNF(8.13), 12.23+, 8.55+ = 8.55
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:11.14), 1:16.03, 1:09.95 = 1:09.95
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.99, 22.65, 20.63, 19.09, 18.58 = 19.90
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:07.30
2-5 relay: 2:45.68
Clock:
Megaminx: 47.08, 44.88, 54.56, 52.53, 48.76 = 49.46
Pyraminx: 4.97, 4.88, 4.92, 5.55, 1.16 = 4.92
Square-1:


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 17, 2011)

*4x4:* 59.06 (52.14) 55.23 (1:15.66) 1:01.52 => 58.60

Got back from China yesterday.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 17, 2011)

*2x2x2*
1. 5.61
2. (3.65)
3. (6.28)
4. 4.46
5. 3.68
*Average = 04.58*

*3x3x3*
1. 14.09
2. 16.71
3. (17.25)
4. 13.91
5. (11.90)
*Average = 14.90*

*4x4x4*
1. (1:09.94)
2. (1:31.05)
3. 1:28.27
4. 1:20.81
5. 1:28.71
*Average = 1:25.93*

*5x5x5*
1. (2:46.61)
2. 2:32.56
3. 2:42.18
4. 2:34.34
5. (2:29.63)
*Average = 2:36.36*

*2BLD*
1. 55.18
2. 48.25
3. 23.78
*Best = 23.78 *

*3BLD*
1. 1:58.05 (safety solve)
2. 1:45.53
3. 1:59.36
* Best = 1:45.53*

*MBLD*
*Result = 2/2 6:44.77*

*3x3x3 OH*
1. (27.00)
2. (35.05)
3. 28.33
4. 28.88
5. 33.36
* Average = 30.19*

* FMC *
Linear solution: z2 U R U L2 U2 F2 L2 x2 U' R F U R F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U' R' U R U R' b U B' U' b' R B R2 U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U

*52 moves (linear)*

*2-4 Relay*
*1:40.15*

*2-5 Relay
4:15.05*

*Pyraminx*
1. 18.90
2. (6.52)
3. (19.18)
4. 14.65
5. 10.41
*Average = 14.65*


----------



## partyboy10210 (Jul 17, 2011)

3x3: 24.62 22.74 28.62 (31.42) (22.36)= 25.33 ZhanChi is overrated so I use a GuHong.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

2x2: 4.98, 5.02, 4.32, 4.33, 7.45 = *4.77* sub 5 is good PLEASE DONT COME IN LAST AT NATS
3x3: 16.22	, 14.02, 18.29, 13.99, 12.36 = *14.98* sub 15 is nice PLEASE MAKE 2ND ROUND OF NATS
OH: 29.31, 29.28, 29.02, 23.38, 27.68	= *27.74* sub 28 is nice PLEASE MAKE 2ND ROUND OF NATS

Pyraminx:


----------



## majikat (Jul 17, 2011)

3x3: 21.60 21.33 23.98 [24.31] [20.44] == 22.31


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2011)

skewb: (9.66), 7.52, 7.91, (6.43), 6.91=> 7.44

FMC: 43


Spoiler



2x2x3 block: R2 D2 L U' R D' R D R B L (11)
rest of F2L + OLL: x2 F2 U2 R' F R U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' (18)
PLL: y R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 (14)


----------



## Attila (Jul 17, 2011)

FMC: 28 moves


Spoiler



BLD’L2RU2F’UB2R2UF’D’R2UD’F’B2UD’L’R2U’FD2U2B’U’
BLD’L2R 
U2F’UB2R2UF’ EG method, 5 edges solved,
switch to inverse scramble,
UBU2D2F’ more an edge,
UR2LDU’B2FDU’R2D L6E.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 18, 2011)

3x3: 12.28 avg5 
TImes:12.34, 12.86, 11.65, 13.78, 11.41

2x2: 3.81 avg5
Times: 3.99, 4.80, 3.51, 3.55, 3.87


----------



## Jakube (Jul 18, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (20.18), (15.93), 16.55, 18.91, 17.20 = *17.55*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.66, 1:33.54, (2:09.22), (1:13.73), 1:16.08 = *1:28.09*
_Epic fail on the first 3 solves. _


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubenovice

*FMC: 40 HTM *
Human Thistlethwaite is so underrated



Spoiler



On inverse scramble: L B U2 D L2 U' R2 F' R U' F2 U R F B' R2 F' L

D' F2 L' B' (EO, note the F2 insertion) 4
R D' B2 L D2 *B2* (solve U/D edges and complete a U/D face) 10
*B' *D2 B D B' D *B* (this is why it pays off to know your Sune's) 16
*B2* L2 B2 D (pair up and align corners) 19
R2 D L2 R2 U' *R2* (fix bad edges) 25
*R'* L B2 R L' *D2* (edge cycle) 30
*D'* R2 D - F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 *D2 - D'* R2 D (swap edge pairs, stupid set up moves...) 40

Final solution for inverse scramble:
D' F2 L' B' R D' B2 L D2 B D2 B D B' D B' L2 B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' R L B2 R L' D R2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D

Final solution:
D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L R' B2 L' R' U R2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B D' B D' B' D2 B' D2 L' B2 D R' B L F2 D


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 19, 2011)

2x2: 3.47, 3.27, 3.47, (1.89), (3.61) = 3.40
3x3: (12.23), (8.46), 11.33, 10.22, 10.56 = 10.70
4x4: 46.53, (47.13), (43.13), 43.27, 43.23 = 44.34
5x5: 1:31.20, 1:39.88, (1:25.54), 1:31.89, (1:40.92) = 1:34.32
OH: (17.53), (24.20), 18.25, 22.62, 19.40 = 20.09
234: 1:00.32
2345: 2:41.58


----------



## okayama (Jul 19, 2011)

*7x7x7*: (7:27.56), 8:07.69, 7:35.79, (8:17.45), 8:17.05 = 8:00.18

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:10.07, DNSy, DNSy = 2:10.07

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [14:18.69], 12:55.76, DNSy = 12:55.76
1st: Off by 3 edges, executed an inverted 3-cycle. memo: 7:45.81.
2nd: memo 7:25.15

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: memo 16:42.09, and first I solved corners, and puzzle crushed. 

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (41:48.16) memo: 29:26.15

*3x3x3 With Feet*: (1:42.30), 2:12.44, 2:07.09, 2:12.69, (2:15.50) = 2:10.74

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L' F R2 B F' R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U L2 D' U2 B' L'
Solution: B L F D' L D' L' D F' D F' D2 L' D' L U L D L' U' L D L B2 R D F B2

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L' B'

2x2x2 block: B2 F' D' R' B2
More square: L' D2 * L2
More square: D
More square: L D2
Make Tripod: F
All but 3 corners: D' F D' L D L' D F' (or R F' R' F D' F D F' leaves the same 3 corners)

Insert at *: D L' U L D' L' U' L


----------



## Henrik (Jul 19, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: 47.71, (1:06.53), (43.11), 46.52, 51.80 => 48.68 sec
On the 1:06 I lost my LL-center-cap so recognizing OLL and PLL took just that little longer, it threw me off a bit. But decent avg after a 4 week break and "only" 50 solves earlier today.


----------



## Attila (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Cubenovice
> 
> *FMC: 40 HTM *
> Human Thistlethwaite is so underrated
> ...





Spoiler



Interesting solution, the ending similar to, which i also use often.
Instead of last 11 moves, (D R2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D) try this:
y’ R2 d’ D’ R2 d D R2.
If you want swap only the 4 edges, should moves y’ R2 D2 R2 D2 R2, but it remains a 3-edges cycle on E slices. After y’ R2 moves, look at the 3-edges cycle on E slices, the BL and BR edges should move to R side, before the next R2 move, therefore the next moves not D2 R2, but d’ D’ R2.
I hope, this was useful.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Atilla,

that was most usefull! 
Do you mind if I remember this swap as D2 F2 U' D' R2 U D F2?

And guess what: D2 D2 cancelles to give a 36 HTM solution:
D' F2 L' B' R D' B2 L D2 B D2 B D B' D B' L2 B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' R L B2 R L' F2 U' D' R2 U D F2 = 36 HTM (inverse)
Which again shows that cube rotations and lower case moves are very tricky in FMC ;-)

I had already seen in Cube Explorer that the optimal ending after the 3 cycle was 8 HTM (using only double turns, true Thistlethwaite style)
Your solution is also optimal *and* understandable.

From now on this will save me 4 moves for this edge swap configuration.
And it gives and extra situation to look for when hunting for insertions!

Edit: and I like how you can (as in the shortest D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 swap) can put the D2 either at the beginning or the end, increasing chances of finding cancellations.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2011)

Overall, just a pretty rotten week for me – every event was bad or worse for me except 5x5x5 BLD (and I guess maybe pyraminx and 2-5 relay).

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.18, 9.18, 10.66, 7.72, 7.62 = *8.69*
*3x3x3:* 25.79, 23.11, 25.08, 25.76, 24.53 = *25.12*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.87 [P], 1:40.50 [OP], 1:49.58 [OP], 1:26.85 [P], 1:38.47 [OP] = *1:40.95*
*5x5x5:* 2:48.52, 2:24.83, 2:28.28, 2:52.24, 2:41.99 = *2:39.60*
*6x6x6:* 5:16.96 [OP], 5:22.28 [P], 5:27.90 [OP], 5:23.30 [P], 4:52.10 [O] = *5:20.85*
*7x7x7:* 8:16.20, 7:33.59, 6:48.21, 7:19.00, 6:53.46 = *7:15.35*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.69, 27.34, DNF [35.47] = *25.69*
Comment: Third one was scrambled.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:02.90, 2C 4E], DNF [1:21.74, 3C], 1:49.02 = *1:49.02*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:09.33 [3:53], 7:49.46 [4:06], 7:39.31 [3:50] = *7:39.31*
Comment: I guess the good thing is that I got them all. Memorization was painfully slow on all of them, though - I really need to go faster than that.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:03.41 [7:13], 13:46.14 [6:54], DNF [13:51.87, 7:21] = *13:46.14*
Comment: Third one was off by 4 wings, 4 + centers, and 8 X centers – it was pretty clear that I missed a quarter turn somewhere during the solve, which accounts for all the pieces. On the first one, I spent several minutes recalling the location of the + centers; otherwise it surely would have been sub-15 as well.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [34:50.55, 17:34]
Comment: Off by 3 obliques – I couldn’t figure out what I did wrong.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [35:31.11, 34:11]
Comment: My most spectacularly big 7x7x7 BLD fail ever. I pulled on the blindfold, started into the very first corner commutator, got confused in the middle of it, and eventually forgot where I was in it without even finishing it. At that point, I wasn’t even sure I was holding the cube correctly, but I knew I had done the algorithm wrong and hadn’t a clue how to fix it. The thing I hate the most is that I couldn’t even figure out a way to try something that might have a chance of being right so I could just go ahead and execute the rest of the solve anyway. This was even more disappointing than my next result…
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/15 = DNF, 60:00* [38:47]
Comment: I was simply memorizing too slowly, and I didn’t have time to go back and refresh everything. I really need to admit that this never works for me – I MUST refresh every cube before I start, or it will always end in disaster. If I had done that this time, I would probably have had time to actually execute 10 or 11 cubes, and I would have gotten a much better result than I did (maybe even non-DNF!). Anyway, I didn’t even get to the first three cubes because I ran out of time, but in the case of the second cube, that didn’t matter anyway, because fairly early on, I knocked it on the floor. :fp The fourth, seventh, and twelfth cubes each had all edges wrong because I couldn’t remember them, but the corners were all correct. On the tenth cube I couldn’t remember anything but the corner twists (which I got right). The eleventh cube had all corners unsolved because I couldn’t remember them, but that didn’t matter because I had memorized them slightly incorrectly anyway. The thirteenth cube had just 2 corners twisted wrong, and the fourteenth cube had 3 edges wrong. Total disaster.
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.59, 41.80, 1:05.88, 39.22, 44.91 = *42.77*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:02.90, 2:12.75, 1:48.06, 2:30.63, 1:50.41 = *2:02.02*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:30.86, 1:19.91, 1:28.45, 1:20.30, 1:13.63 = *1:22.89*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



D L D U’ R D’ L2 B2 L2 B D2 L B’ D’ B D’ L’ D’ L D’ R D2 R2 B R B’ R’ D’ R’ B R B’ D R D2 R’

premove R’
2x2x2: D L D U’ R
2x cross: D’ L2 B2 L2 B D2 L
3rd pair: B’ D’ B D’ L’ D’ L
4th pair: D’ R D2 R2 B R B’
OLL: R’ D’ R’ B R B’ D R
finish: D2

Comment: Again pretty poor. This one seemed like a pretty hard scramble to me, though.


*2-4 relay:* *2:28.21* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:47.14* [O]
*Magic:* 12.34, 10.02, 8.33, 18.02, 10.18 = *10.85*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.06, 5.05, 5.31, 3.52, 3.65 = *4.25*
*Clock:* 2:24.34 [0:36], 15.02, 15.84, 16.68, 17.63 = *16.72*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [30:47.95, 14:45], 2:56.21, 3:01.33, 2:56.90, 2:41.85 = *2:58.15*
Comment: BLD solve off by 2 corners twisted, 2 edges flipped, and 3 other edges cycled.
*Pyraminx:* 1:41.68, 14.46, 11.93, 12.16, 8.00 = *12.85*
*Square-1:* DNF [6:33.11, 3:11], 32.39, 32.88 [P], 33.41 [P], 54.65 [P] = *40.31*
Comment: BLD solve was case TT – just one move from square! I memorized it correctly, but messed up the second edge algorithm completely, so it was scrambled. I tried it a second time with the same scramble and got it right, so I know it was just a misexecution.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:36.25, 1:12], 14.44, 18.46, 27.27, 20.16 = *21.96*
Comment: BLD solve was (L T L’ T’) x 3 away from solved.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 21, 2011)

*3x3:* 19.16, 15.29, 16.31, 13.72, 14.88 = 15.49


----------



## michaelfivez (Jul 21, 2011)

*3x3x3:*
29.34
28.08
(32.55)
(24.83)
29.28
Avg = 28,90

Not so good for me, probably because its almost 2 hours in the morning


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 21, 2011)

OH: 13.28, (17.50), 16.52, (12.74), 15.60 = 15.14


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Magic - 0.81, (0.86), 0.79, 0.83, (0.72) = 0.81
> 
> Just about halved my time since last week


 
Really now?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 22, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.47) - 5.81 - 7.56 - (7.91) - 6.77 = 6.71 
3x3x3: (19.49) - 17.97 - 19.40 - 17.64 - (17.56) = 18.34
4x4x4: 1:27.33 - 1:26.35 - 1:25.76 - (1:20.45) - (1:28.81) = 1:26.48
5x5x5: 2:44.97 - 2:47.02 - 2:54.65 - (2:55.42) - (2:37.63) = 2:48.88
6x6x6: 5:14.01 - (4:46.86) - 6:03.27 - 6:00.59 - (6:14.49) = 5:45.93
7x7x7: (17:16.83) - 14:37.86 - 14:13.12 - 13:56.82 - (13:09.43) = 14:15.93
2BLD: 55.48 - 54.78 - 58.67 = 56.31
3BLD: 7:47.60 - DNF - DNF = 7:47.60 (Need to work on my accuracy)
MultiBLD: 0/2 (15:46.57) (Swapped cubes by accident so did execution on opposite cubes)
3x3x3OH: 43.24 - 46.67 - (41.26) - 49.20 - (49.99) = 46.37
3x3x3MTS: 1:29.94 - (1:26.75) - 1:28.39 - (1:37.34) - 1:30.52 = 1:29.62
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:50.89
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 5:08.20
Magic: 1.27 - (1.22) - 1.43 - (1.44) - 1.29 = 1.33
Master Magic: 6.80 - 6.47 - (6.38) - (7.50) - 7.43 = 6.90
Clock: 27.04 - (25.63) - (29.65) - 28.19 - 27.83 = 27.69
MegaMinx: 1:53.46 - (1:51.40) - (1:59.83) - 1:54.71 - 1:54.03 = 1:54.07
PyraMinx: 9.93 - (7.54) - 7.55 - 11.13 - (11.83) = 9.54 
Square-1: 1:27.54 - 1:23.35 - (1:20.46) - (1:36.50) - 1:35.50 = 1:28.80
Skewb: 7.76 - 7.17 - 7.48 - (5.07) - (9.23) = 7.47
FMC: DNF (Again, ran out of time)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2011)

*2x2x2: *5.65 (6.78) (4.63) 6.68 5.53 = *5.95*
*3x3x3: *20.18 (16.38) 20.27 (22.47) 17.46 = *19.30*
*4x4x4: *1:17.58 1:11.08 1:21.22 (1:21.41) (1:00.00) = *1:16.63*
*5x5x5: *2:08.83 (2:17.46) 2:13.00 (1:54.84) 2:04.31 = *2:08.71*
*6x6x6: *4:11.72 (4:39.11) 3:56.47 3:51.96 (3:44.65) = *4:00.05*
*7x7x7: *6:15.77 (6:02.43) (7:00.94) 6:45.50 6:33.93 = *6:31.73*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:06.30) 1:23.93 DNF = *1:06.30*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 3:49.33 (3:36.33) = *3:36.33*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(39.41) 32.31 33.88 36.16 (31.11) = *34.12*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *55.36 1:05.93 (1:07.80) 1:04.25 (49.38) = *1:01.85* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:40.13) = *1:40.13*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:44.18) = *3:44.18*
*Magic: *(1.52) (1:20.53) 1.88 1.61 2.31 = *1.93*
*Master Magic: *(DNF) 4.91 4.47 5.53 (3.93) = *4.97*
*Clock: *17.02 (14.19) 17.40 (21.15) 14.43 = *16.28*
*MegaMinx: *2:54.94 (DNF) 2:38.55 (2:27.71) 3:01.38 = *2:51.62*
*Pyraminx: *(12.71) (5.33) 10.93 11.53 7.18 = *9.88*
*Square-1: *(44.55) 55.71 59.97 (1:08.34) 46.59 = *54.09*


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 7:57.87 5:16.55 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:46.58 DNF DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:14.50 1:21.57 1:47.40 (DNF) (1:02.13) = 1:27.82
*4x4x4:* DNF DNF 6:12.66 6:27.32 6:51.23 = DNF


----------



## Muesli (Jul 22, 2011)

2x2 - Average of 5: 5.59
1. (6.68) 
2. 5.13 
3. 6.00 
4. 5.64 
5. (4.96) 



3x3 - Average of 5: 20.35
1. 21.20 
2. (19.00)
3. 20.72 
4. 19.12 
5. (21.70) 


4x4 - Average of 5: 1:22.91
1. (1:19.63) 
2. 1:19.81 
3. 1:27.57 
4. 1:21.35 
5. (1:30.08) 


Terrible 3x3. Absolutely terrible. I need a new cube.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 22, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [46.74, 28], 37.16, 49.93 [ 19] = *37.16* mmmhh
*3x3BLD:* 1:25.41 [ 41], 1:51.47 [ 45], 2:46.24 [ 42] = *1:25.41* good
*4x4BLD:* DNF [6:29.81, 2:52], 6:45.82 [ 3:41], 9:00.42 [ 5:48] = *6:45.82* good
The first was a 3-cycle off.
*5x5BLD:* DNF [20:23, 12:44], DNF [16:42, 9:48], DNF [16:30, 10:00] = *DNF* aaarrgh
*6x6BLD:* DNF [36:30, 20:00] = *DNF*, bad attempt
I've done a 7x7BLD attempt every week this year, but I think I will save the time and practice 
for 4/5-BLD until after my first real comp in almost a year (Sw. Ch-s in September).
*Multi:* *7/7 = 7* in 33:20 [22:30]
Easy Multi and rather fast for me. Sub-5 per cube.

Done BLD
*3x3:* 1:34.30 [ 36], 2:02.99 [ 51], DNF [1:44.85, 28], DNF [1:51.89, 41], 2:04.56 [ 49] = *DNF*
*5x5:* DNF [18:23, 9:46], 14:56 [ 8:35], DNF [18:08, 10:30], DNS, DNS = *DNF*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 22, 2011)

*5x5x5*: 2:19.17, (2:24.19), (1:55.99), 2:16.27, 1:58.98 = *2:11.47*
_Yay for consistency.
Also this is terrible._
*6x6x6*: 3:41.94, (3:30.30), 3:47.46, 3:44.21, (4:31.28) = *3:44.54*
_That last solve didn't feel bad..._
*3x3x3*: 14.62, 20.00+, (13.63), (21.61), 15.57 = *16.73*
_Wow very nice 3 solves._


----------



## guusrs (Jul 22, 2011)

FMC: 25



Spoiler



B R D' F2 R U L U' L2 U L' D' L U' L2 D L F L' F2 R' D2 B2 R' D (25)
I'm not sure were I started this niss-solve but it was something like
normal scramble: [B2 D] B R D' L F 
switch to inverse scramble: [F' L' D R' B'] D' R B2 D R (2x2x3)
switch to normal scramble: [R' D2 B2 R' D] B R D' F2 R (2x2x3)
continue F2L with : U L U' L F [F2] <-- here I decided to add an extra pre-move F2
all but 3 corners: F' @ D' L' D L F L' (15+6)
undo pre-moves: F2 R' D2 B2 R' D (21)
to solve corners at @ insert L U L' D' L U' L' D, 4 moves cancel (25)

NB. moves between [] means pre-moves



Sorry for Okayama, he was the only participant at Per's FMC (fmc.mustcube.net) last week.
I will participate Per's FMC again in about 3 weeks

Gus


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (8.49), 7.68, 7.53, (6.41), 7.02 = *7.41*
*3x3x3:* (24.76), 23.69, (21.63), 23.71, 22.20 = *23.20*
*4x4x4:* (1:44.89), 1:52.10, 1:54.28, 1:57.10, (1:58.58) = *1:54.49*
*5x5x5:* (4:34.94), 3:10.63, 3:12.53, 3:27.08, (3:05.62) = *3:16.74*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 4:03.07, DNF, 3:44.41 = *3.44.41*
*3x3x3 One-Handed:* (48.74), 55.47, (2:02.39), 1:12.39, 1:06.11 = *1:04.65*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:41.13*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:25.47*
*Megaminx:* 2:50.68, (3:21.16), 3:03.63, 2:54.29, (2:41.36) = *2:56.20*
*Pyraminx:* 13.91, 9.31, 10.80, (18.96), (4.70) = *11.34*
*Square-1:* (36.71), 53.18, 40.58, 58.07, (1:10.71) = *50.61*


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.28, 7.74, (10.06), 6.95, (4.56) = *6.99*
*3x3:* (DNF), 12.53, 14.93, 13.38, (12.41) = *13.61*
*4x4:* 1:05.88, (DNF), (1:02.06), 1:19.79, 1:05.83 = *1:10.50*
*5x5:* 2:24.31, (2:48.38), (2:05.61), 2:25.52, 2:20.83 = *2:23.56*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:45.79*
_Comment: Did the wrong PBL on 2x2, a wing popped on the 4x4 and double parity. _
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:38.25*
_Comment: I wasted a lot of time putting an internal peice back into the x-cube 4x4._
*3x3 OH:* (23.31), 26.93, 25.78, (30.61), 26.57 = *26.43*
*Pyraminx:* 11.05, (6.35), (16.09), 12.14, 9.59 = *10.92*

*2x2 BLD:* 23.40, 13.11, 14.70 = *13.11* 
*3x3 BLD:* 43.83, DNF, 58.39 = *43.83*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 4:18.94, DNF = *4:18.94*
_Comment: Pb._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*7x7 BLD:* = *DNF*
Comment: Details here.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 15/17 (49:39.92) = *13 points*


----------



## Brest (Jul 23, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 28 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble:
L' F R2 B F' R' U' F2 U R' F R2 U L2 D' U2 B' L'
Inverse:
L B U2 D L2 U' R2 F' R U' F2 U R F B' R2 F' L

Solution:
B L F U' F U' F2 D L' D2 F' U' F U F' U' F2 U L' U L2 D' L' U2 L D L' U (28)

On Scramble:
B L F U' F U' : 2x2x2
F2 D L' D2 : F2L-1 (10 moves!)

Switch to Inverse: 
D2 L D' F2 U F' U F' L' B' : premoves
U L' U' L U' : 1x2x2
F2 U F U' F' U F : L3C

Combine:
B L F U' F U' 
F2 D L' D2
F' U' F U F' U' F2
U L' U L @ U'
Insert @ (L D' L' U2 L D L' U2) : cancel 2 moves

B L F U' F U' F2 D L' D2 F' U' F U F' U' F2 U L' U L L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 U'



Spoiler



1st try. Nearly linear; ~10 mins to find.

B L F U' F U' F2 D L' D2 : F2L-1
F L F' L' F' L F2 L' F' : 2E2C
D' L U' L' D U L2 U' L' U L2 : Jperm varient

B L F U' F U' F2 D L' D2 F L F' L' F' L F2 L' F' D' L U' L' D U L2 U' L' U L2 (30)

I was going to try and insert the 2E2C but I have no experience doing that and I probably don't know enough LL algs yet.

-*-

Best find, around 2.5 hours!
D : premove
B L F U' F # U' F2 D L' D : pseudo F2L-1 with 4th F2L paired
L' U B D L D' B' U' L : L3C
Insert # (F' U2 F D F' U2 F D') : cancel 3 moves

B L F U' F F' U2 F D F' U2 F D' U' F2 D L' D L' U B D L D' B' U' L D

B L F U F D F' U2 F D' U' F2 D L' D L' U B D L D' B' U' L D (25)


Really happy with the 10 move F2L-1, that's got to be my best ever start in these comps. The LS+LL didn't come together as well. Still, sub 30! Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## ZalEw (Jul 23, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.98, 6.62, 5.07, 7.54, 7.62 = 7.16
Comment: Sucks, avg sub 6 on the competition, but I'm not practicing 
3x3x3: 10.36, 9.98, 10.94, 11.27, 11.78 = 10.86
Comment: Wow, crazy. That's Pb.
4x4x4: 1:02.89, 1:07.33, 1:20.46, 1:25.65, 1:07.66 = 1:12.80
Comment: Start good, then screwed.
5x5x5: 2:02.77, 1:52.76, 2:02.21, 1:57.27, 1:48.83 = 1:56.77
3x3x3 BLD: DNF - 1:15.14 (2C flipped) , DNF , DNF - 1:16.40 (2E flipped) = DNF
Comment: Sucks.
4x4x4 BLD: DNF - 13:08.56 (2 centers and all corners) , DNF , 8:17.88 = 8:17.88
Comment: Yeah !!!  My Pb was 9:54, I had time like this but DNFs, so happy ! 
3x3x3 OH: 24.53, 25.19, 27.05, 24.01, 26.36 = 25.43 
Comment: So bad.
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:28.13
Comment: I did wrong pll on 4x4 and I had to do pll U too.
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 3:34.75
Pyraminx: 8.91, 5.36, 6.98, 6.88, 1.52 = 5.93

I don't want to do nothing more :]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, results will be coming; Mats is currently without internet access, which is why they are later than usual.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah well, guess we can't do anything but wait (or have someone else post the results)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2011)

Back again, now our Internet connection works properly.
Results, congrats to Mike 

*2x2x2*(15)

 2.33 SimonWestlund
 2.90 Yes, We Can!
 3.40 yoinneroid
 3.80 chicken9290
 4.58 JonnyWhoopes
 4.78 pwnAge
 5.74 Mxsli4brekkies
 5.95 AvGalen
 6.71 MaeLSTRoM
 6.99 Zane_C
 7.26 ZalEw
 7.34 James Ludlow
 7.41 Skullush
 8.69 Mike Hughey
 11.89 kprox1994
*3x3x3 *(21)

 9.60 Yes, We Can!
 9.75 SimonWestlund
 10.70 yoinneroid
 10.86 ZalEw
 12.26 chicken9290
 13.61 Zane_C
 14.74 pwnAge
 14.90 JonnyWhoopes
 15.49 Alan Chang
 16.73 Keroma12
 17.55 Jakube
 18.19 James Ludlow
 18.34 MaeLSTRoM
 19.30 AvGalen
 20.06 Mxsli4brekkies
 23.20 Skullush
 25.12 Mike Hughey
 25.33 partyboy10210
 26.37 kprox1994
 1:27.82 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 44.34 yoinneroid
 46.06 SimonWestlund
 49.54 Yes, We Can!
 58.60 Evan Liu
 1:10.50 Zane_C
 1:11.82 ZalEw
 1:12.43 James Ludlow
 1:16.63 AvGalen
 1:21.36 Mxsli4brekkies
 1:25.93 JonnyWhoopes
 1:26.48 MaeLSTRoM
 1:28.09 Jakube
 1:40.95 Mike Hughey
 1:54.49 Skullush
 4:00.41 kprox1994
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:25.26 Yes, We Can!
 1:31.81 SimonWestlund
 1:34.32 yoinneroid
 1:57.41 ZalEw
 2:06.82 James Ludlow
 2:08.71 AvGalen
 2:11.47 Keroma12
 2:23.55 Zane_C
 2:36.36 JonnyWhoopes
 2:39.60 Mike Hughey
 2:48.88 MaeLSTRoM
 3:16.75 Skullush
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:40.98 SimonWestlund
 3:44.54 Keroma12
 4:00.05 AvGalen
 5:20.85 Mike Hughey
 5:45.96 MaeLSTRoM
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:29.62 SimonWestlund
 5:42.12 James Ludlow
 6:31.73 AvGalen
 7:15.35 Mike Hughey
 8:00.18 okayama
14:15.93 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 15.13 a small kitten
 16.74 Yes, We Can!
 19.90 SimonWestlund
 20.09 yoinneroid
 25.36 ZalEw
 26.43 Zane_C
 28.66 pwnAge
 30.19 JonnyWhoopes
 34.12 AvGalen
 40.27 James Ludlow
 40.42 masteranders1
 42.77 Mike Hughey
 46.37 MaeLSTRoM
 1:04.66 Skullush
 1:32.74 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 48.68 Henrik
 2:02.02 Mike Hughey
 2:10.74 okayama
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 8.55 SimonWestlund
 13.11 Zane_C
 23.78 JonnyWhoopes
 25.69 Mike Hughey
 37.16 MatsBergsten
 54.78 MaeLSTRoM
 1:06.30 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 43.83 Zane_C
 1:09.95 SimonWestlund
 1:25.41 MatsBergsten
 1:45.53 JonnyWhoopes
 1:49.02 Mike Hughey
 2:10.07 okayama
 3:36.33 AvGalen
 3:44.41 Skullush
 7:47.60 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF ZalEw
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:18.94 Zane_C
 5:16.55 cmhardw
 6:45.82 MatsBergsten
 7:39.31 Mike Hughey
 8:17.88 ZalEw
12:55.76 okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:46.58 cmhardw
13:46.14 Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

15/17 (49:39)  Zane_C
7/7 (33:20)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (41:48)  okayama
2/2 ( 6:44)  JonnyWhoopes
0/2 (15:46)  MaeLSTRoM
5/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:01.85 AvGalen
 1:22.89 Mike Hughey
 1:29.62 MaeLSTRoM
 8:32.82 kprox1994
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:00.32 yoinneroid
 1:07.30 SimonWestlund
 1:28.13 ZalEw
 1:40.13 AvGalen
 1:40.15 JonnyWhoopes
 1:45.79 Zane_C
 1:50.89 MaeLSTRoM
 2:28.21 Mike Hughey
 2:41.13 Skullush
 6:15.31 kprox1994
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:41.58 yoinneroid
 2:45.68 SimonWestlund
 3:34.75 ZalEw
 3:44.18 AvGalen
 4:15.05 JonnyWhoopes
 4:38.25 Zane_C
 4:47.14 Mike Hughey
 5:08.20 MaeLSTRoM
 6:25.47 Skullush
*Magic*(6)

 0.81 theZcuber
 1.33 MaeLSTRoM
 1.48 James Ludlow
 1.93 AvGalen
 6.89 Frankie Sell
 10.85 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.55 James Ludlow
 4.25 Mike Hughey
 4.97 AvGalen
 6.90 MaeLSTRoM
 10.35 Frankie Sell
*Skewb*(4)

 7.45 Sa967St
 7.47 MaeLSTRoM
 21.96 Mike Hughey
 1:11.30 kprox1994
*Clock*(3)

 16.28 AvGalen
 16.72 Mike Hughey
 27.69 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(9)

 4.92 SimonWestlund
 6.41 ZalEw
 9.54 MaeLSTRoM
 9.88 AvGalen
 10.93 Zane_C
 11.34 Skullush
 12.85 Mike Hughey
 14.65 JonnyWhoopes
 24.61 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(5)

 49.46 SimonWestlund
 1:54.07 MaeLSTRoM
 2:51.62 AvGalen
 2:56.20 Skullush
 2:58.15 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(4)

 40.31 Mike Hughey
 50.61 Skullush
 54.09 AvGalen
 1:28.80 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 guusrs
28 Brest
28 okayama
28 Attila
28 kinch2002
36 Mike Hughey
40 Cubenovice
42 James Ludlow
43 Sa967St
52 JonnyWhoopes
72 kprox1994
DNF  MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

230 Mike Hughey
194 Zane_C
184 SimonWestlund
152 AvGalen
149 MaeLSTRoM
127 JonnyWhoopes
118 ZalEw
113 yoinneroid
95 James Ludlow
94 Yes, We Can!
85 MatsBergsten
72 okayama
70 Skullush
45 kprox1994
43 pwnAge
37 cmhardw
37 Keroma12
34 chicken9290
33 Mxsli4brekkies
23 Jakube
22 guusrs
21 kinch2002
21 Attila
21 Brest
19 Sa967St
19 a small kitten
17 Evan Liu
16 Cubenovice
16 Alan Chang
9 masteranders1
7 theZcuber
7 partyboy10210
7 Henrik
5 Frankie Sell


----------



## ZalEw (Jul 27, 2011)

I had 8:17.88 in 4x4 bld, 13:08.56 was DNF and I had 3 DNFs in 3x3 bld


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 28, 2011)

ZalEw said:


> I had 8:17.88 in 4x4 bld, 13:08.56 was DNF and I had 3 DNFs in 3x3 bld


 
Please put DNF-times within parentheses (if you want to write them), like *3x3BLD: DNF (1:45.10), ...*.
The result calculation program does not work otherwise. Your results are fixed now.


----------

